# can't convince video to work on new board



## wertacus (Apr 16, 2013)

okay, so I just got a new mobo, cpu, psu, and ram in the mail and cant get it to boot.
my set up is: 

Power supply: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015E7NVE/?tag=tec06d-20 

mother board: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083R9QQG/?tag=tec06d-20

cpu: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005UBNKWO/?tag=tec06d-20

ram(three sticks): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001TGT7EE/?tag=tec06d-20

graphics card (working for sure maybe incompatible with mobo?): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BQKQ8A/?tag=tec06d-20

I can turn it on and fans and everything get going, don't change speeds, and stays on, but I get no video out of my cards vga. I've tried putting it in the 16x slot and the 4x slot. nothing.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 16, 2013)

Make sure card is seated. make sure power hooked up to card. get a motherboard speaker to listen to beep codes


----------



## wertacus (Apr 16, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Make sure card is seated. make sure power hooked up to card. get a motherboard speaker to listen to beep codes


 I have done so, and I do not get any beep codes


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 16, 2013)

How can you get no beep codes without a motherboard speaker?


----------



## timta2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Move the video card to another working computer and test or get another card and try it in the new build.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 16, 2013)

Just try one stick of ram


----------



## wertacus (Apr 16, 2013)

timta2 said:


> Move the video card to another working computer and test or get another card and try it in the new build.


I'm using it now to post(on this page). is there any reason it might not be compatible with the new build?


----------



## wertacus (Apr 16, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Just try one stick of ram


I have tried it that way in each slot, no success.


----------



## Toilet_pepper (Apr 16, 2013)

This happened to me a lot of times in between upgrades. I would suggest that you test it out of the case. Something from the case is touching a pin on the mobo.


----------



## wertacus (Apr 16, 2013)

Toilet_pepper said:


> This happened to me a lot of times in between upgrades. I would suggest that you test it out of the case. Something from the case is touching a pin on the mobo.



I don't quite have a case yet( it's in the mail), it's hanging out on its box, haha


----------



## wertacus (Apr 16, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> How can you get no beep codes without a motherboard speaker?



I don't think I understand, I installed a mobo speaker from another comp.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 16, 2013)

install 2 sticks ram either on wite or on bluse socets (both have to be on same color sockets). if this works buy 4th stick or sell 3rd. you cant install 3 sticks on this mobo (i doubt you can use only one as well)


----------



## wertacus (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a board speaker installed. nothing.


----------



## wertacus (Apr 18, 2013)

I have been turning it on by crossing the power pins with a screwdriver, I do not have the front panel power button. could this perhaps be the issue?


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 18, 2013)

The board needs to have the bios flashed to be compatible with FX processors


----------



## Jetster (Apr 18, 2013)

wertacus said:


> I have been turning it on by crossing the power pins with a screwdriver, I do not have the front panel power button. could this perhaps be the issue?



No


----------



## wertacus (Apr 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> The board needs to have the bios flashed to be compatible with FX processors


okay, how do I go about such a task? do I need any hardware?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 18, 2013)

Get a Phenom or Athlon chip and see if it boots to that. If it does then download the new BIOS and update it. Then it should see the FX chip. Or call Gigabyte


----------



## wertacus (Apr 18, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Get a Phenom or Athlon chip and see if it boots to that. If it does then download the new BIOS and update it. Then it should see the FX chip. Or call Gigabyte



okay, I called Gigabyte and was able to speak to a very helpful person who eventually had me remove all ram, and I got a beep code! I got numerous ~1/8second beeps for about 10 seconds, then a pause and repeat. hopefully that means something more than just "you have no ram"


----------



## wertacus (Apr 19, 2013)

okay, I believe I will buy a new cpu to update my bios. do you guys have any specific suggestions on chips you know will work. sorry If I am wasting your time, this is my first scratch build and I was expecting it to be as plug/play as upgrading is.this is proving a great learning experience to say the least.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 19, 2013)

I would return the board rather then buy a CPU that will work with it. Then buy a ASRock board

But every board manufacture's website has a CPU support list and what bios is required. You can buy a Athlon II for cheap on e bay or go to your local shop and have them do it for a couple of bucks


----------



## wertacus (Apr 19, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I would return the board rather then buy a CPU that will work with it. Then buy a ASRock board
> 
> But every board manufacture's website has a CPU support list and what bios is required. You can buy a Athlon II for cheap on e bay or go to your local shop and have them do it for a couple of bucks



okay, is there a specific board you can suggest that will come with a compatible bios and use the ram I already have?
my budget is about $100 or so.


----------



## wertacus (Apr 19, 2013)

*Another board?*



Jetster said:


> I would return the board rather then buy a CPU that will work with it. Then buy a ASRock board
> 
> But every board manufacture's website has a CPU support list and what bios is required. You can buy a Athlon II for cheap on e bay or go to your local shop and have them do it for a couple of bucks



I found this board on amazon, would it be better for my build do you think?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057XQMHA/?tag=tec06d-20

This person seemed to be using my same processor with no problems saying:

"The price was right for the combination of a AMD FX 6100 6-Core Processor, 3.3 6 Socket AM3+"

However he also mentioned this:

"I had no trouble with the build once I got past my own stupidity. (I tried to use an obsolete video card before my GPUs arrived. Of course, the board wouldn't POST.) Once equipped with the 550s the system came up without a hitch."

Will my card be incompatible with this board? If so I would like to know so I can get some more cash for a nice gpu for it and not have to worry about returning it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 19, 2013)

wertacus said:


> okay, is there a specific board you can suggest that will come with a compatible bios and use the ram I already have?
> my budget is about $100 or so.



http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4385#ov
dont throw more money yet.
look at the red text below mb photo. 
if you bougth parts from local sotore you should ask me to flash bios for free cause they didnt warn you to that mb/cpu arent just plug&play.
if you bought if online you can try find friend with athlon/phenom cpu to rent it for 1-2h  for bios flash or pay to tech guy to do it (i would pay more then 20 for this).
what revision is your card? see attachment where to look for it.
but i think poroblem isnt bios. have you tried what i wrote you before about using only 2 sticks of ram? what is the result


----------



## wertacus (Apr 19, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4385#ov
> dont throw more money yet.
> look at the red text below mb photo.
> if you bougth parts from local sotore you should ask me to flash bios for free cause they didnt warn you to that mb/cpu arent just plug&play.
> ...



I have a rev 3.0 mobo. I have tried every two/one stick combination, only when I have no ram installed do I get a beep code. I am going to find out Sunday if a friend of mine has a processor that will work( I don't think so, but I'll check anyways), and what type of company would I be looking at to have them perform this for me and how long might they have it for? There is a small buisness in town that does computer repair though I don't know how trustworthy they are. Does flashing the bios void my warranty, I don't think it is directly stated that it does but I could be wrong.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 19, 2013)

bios flashing doesnt void warranty but it is risky procedure that if not done properly could make mb inoperation (repair is possible but is time spending or may be costly as well). it is quite simple proces and if you follow instructions you have to be real idiot to fuck it up. call those guys and ask them for time/cost. if experance guy do it shouldnt take more then 30-40 mins if they have compatable cpu.
it is kind of strange that you have such problems since according to mb's cpu support list it should be able to run fx6100 straight out of the box (fx6100 support is stated from firts releace version of bios). 
did you reproted beep code you got to gigabyte support and what they did told you about its meaning. also check in google what beep code could mean.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 19, 2013)

EDIT: guy above beat me to it...

Okay, mobo bios looks good from the website.  

http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4385#bios

It says you need the FB bios but that is the release bios...

http://uk.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=4385


----------



## silkstone (Apr 19, 2013)

would it be possible to try a different cable to connect from your 8400 to you monitor?


----------



## wertacus (Apr 20, 2013)

okay, I have it in the box and gigabyte said the board should come with the fb bios required, so I am going to ship it back for exchange.


----------



## wertacus (Apr 27, 2013)

*problem solved*

I got a new motherboard through exchange and had all the same problems and only got beep codes with no ram. I now believe my ram was incompatible (something about it being rdimm and thusly unsupported)


----------



## wertacus (Apr 28, 2013)

I got a new motherboard(same one) and was able to get beep codes only with no ram(again). so, I looked into it deeper and found out that my computer doesn't support this ram. now I will return this ram and try again. I'll try to keep youguys posted.
ps; my old computer blew a capacitor on thursday so my internet setup is a little messed up. I'm using an older computer now. but I'll figure out what size it is, buy a replacement cap and solder that in later


----------



## wertacus (May 20, 2013)

*Yay*

I have solved the problem, I was using the wrong ram. now I am up and running.


----------



## drdeathx (May 20, 2013)

wertacus said:


> I have solved the problem, I was using the wrong ram. now I am up and running.



Terrific!


----------



## ne6togadno (May 20, 2013)

gz and thx for feedback. not much people here give end of story when they got their prolblem solved.


----------



## wertacus (May 21, 2013)

I appreciate all the help you guys gave me, now I just need to put it in a case and buy a better graphics card.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 21, 2013)

why did you buy an old 8400GS for 30$!! i think there a re plenty better cards than that?


----------



## wertacus (May 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> why did you buy an old 8400GS for 30$!! i think there a re plenty better cards than that?



I was poor and wanted to play skyrim on my old system so I bought this on an impulse. now it is just holding together and the fan takes some coaxing to start.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 21, 2013)

so far from my xp
being poor and buying cheap pc for gaming is <<<< then w8 to get some money and buy decend gaming pc


----------



## wertacus (May 24, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> so far from my xp
> being poor and buying cheap pc for gaming is <<<< then w8 to get some money and buy decend gaming pc



Yeah, I am impatient, but I just bought a NVIDIA GeForce GT 640


----------



## ne6togadno (May 27, 2013)

gt640 is mid range but still is way better then 8400.
good thing about video cards is that they can be easily replaced. remove old place new one and you are ready to go. plug and play.


----------



## wertacus (May 28, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> gt640 is mid range but still is way better then 8400.
> good thing about video cards is that they can be easily replaced. remove old place new one and you are ready to go. plug and play.



yeah, I figure it will get me out of the dark ages. still hasn't come in the mail yet. I'll keep you posted but as of right now I can play skyrim with 15-20 fps on lowish settings


----------



## wertacus (Jun 3, 2013)

got my card, I like it a lot, I will be getting another


----------



## silkstone (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd be wary of running 2 video cards with that PSU.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 3, 2013)

Offtopic but that's  horrible junk power supply. Get a Seasonic, XFX, or Corsair.


----------



## wertacus (Jun 4, 2013)

silkstone said:


> I'd be wary of running 2 video cards with that PSU.



really? I put the other one in (trying to figure out how to link them, or if they are linked), but the psu is letting out cool air, might my setup need more power or should I wait and see if this one fails? Could that harm my system, or will it just shut down?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 4, 2013)

psu is junk replace it
the cheap ones have tendency to "go out with a bang"


----------



## silkstone (Jun 4, 2013)

Have a search around for reviews on your power supply, or opinions on it.

You'll get more information. But basically, it's not a very good unit and I doubt the 12v rails will be able to push all that much current. 

Bad power supplies can take out your rig, i'm not saying that yours would tho, I don;t know enough about it apart from it isn;t well built 

I would replace it as soon as I had the money. See if you can sell the other on ebay or something.

Edit - From reading around, they have a pretty high failure rate. But, you do get 22A on the first rail and 24A on the second 12v rail.


----------



## wertacus (Jun 4, 2013)

silkstone said:


> Have a search around for reviews on your power supply, or opinions on it.
> 
> You'll get more information. But basically, it's not a very good unit and I doubt the 12v rails will be able to push all that much current.
> 
> ...



okay, that's good to know. I'll do that once I get a case for all of this. everything is just sprawled out on my desk at the moment. it seems unsafe.


----------

